

Ask HN: Mailbox sensor feedback - rosslazer

I&#x27;m working on a device that turns any mailbox into a smart one. If you insert my device into your mailbox, it will send you an electronic notification when mail comes in or is taken out. Currently working with a functional prototype. Thoughts?
======
iot_believer
Ross, we're launching a kickstarter campaign for such a device in 2 months,
that we've been working on for over 2 years. It will have a lot more features
than just alerts. Wanna learn more about it?

